
Ask HN: If you were forming a team, would you hire your colleagues? - johnpython
If you were forming a team for a new project or startup, would you hire your current or former colleagues? Why or why not?<p>If they were forming a team, would they hire you?
======
JunaidBhai
Definitely, yes. Provided I've got a need for their skill-set.

Why: Because I would be well aware of their core, strengths, and weaknesses at
the same time. Moreover, it'd be counter-productive in spending time to find
the person fit for the job.

If they were forming a team, would they hire you? I believe they should,
provided my skills are useful for them.

